# first humidor



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

hi 

i was thinking of purchasing my first humidor. any reccomendations.

i dont know what to get. i was thinking about a 100 count at cigars international for 60 bucks. tuscany cherry humidor " i still cant post links" 

i see some for $250 and some for $60 to $90. im confused,
i dont want frills just fresh cigars


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The following might be a good place to check. In general, buy more then you need, but remember that if you put 12 sticks in a 100 count, you won't be doing your cigars a service, just placing them in a wood box to dry out. 

I would post a link, but I cannot given I need 30 post. There is a sticky under "Cigar Accessory Questions" Definitely the place to go.


----------



## ruralhipster (Jan 15, 2010)

Watch out for shipping costs and duties when ordering from the states. You might want to check out a Canadian site like canadahumidor.com. Another thing to consider if looks aren't important check out the scratch and dent sections of the online retailers.


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

i do a lot of camping in the states. so i am there for more than 48 hrs often thru the summer. it wont be a problem to bring it across the border.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

popoplop2000 said:


> i do a lot of camping in the states. so i am there for more than 48 hrs often thru the summer. it wont be a problem to bring it across the border.


Yeah. I think you'd be good to way all three options:
A. US Online Retailer ships to Canada
B. Buying in a US Store
C. Canadian Retailer shipping to Canada


----------



## rgatsby (Mar 22, 2010)

popoplop2000 said:


> hi
> 
> i was thinking of purchasing my first humidor. any reccomendations.
> 
> ...


Definitely check out Cuban Crafters. Great prices and good quality. This past Christmas, I bought two humidors there. One for me and a smaller one for my brother as a Christmas gift. I really liked the quality, packaging, and customer service. I'm giving humidors to two of my groomsmen as gifts and again went back to Cuban Crafters. I think you should check them out. I am not affiliated with Cuban Crafters though it may seem like it. I spent a fair amount of time researching places to buy humidors online and read good reviews of Cuban Crafters. FYI, I bought my first humidor at Cheap Humidors back in 2003 and was happy with the quality. I still have it and plan to use it as my second humidor. It's amazing how quickly these things fill up!


----------



## Plop007 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have the Tuscany Cherry humidor and it is very nice and it really holds the humidity well.

I would recommend though buying a bigger humidor than the 100 count. Mine is almost full and I am looking into coolidors.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

rgatsby said:


> I bought my first humidor at Cheap Humidors back in 2003 and was happy with the quality. I still have it and plan to use it as my second humidor. It's amazing how quickly these things fill up!


We're very glad you were happy with your experience here! That's very important to us.

Steve, feel free to let me know if you have any questions about specific humidors. We also have special coupons for members of Puff.com if you'd like!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

dependon on price. cheaphumidors and tampahumidors both have an imperfect section you can check out. i dont know if yall use craigslist quite as much up there, but you could check that out as well. thats were i got my last humidor, and yes. buy bigger then what you think you need. if you think you need a 100count, then get a 150 or 20o even, though i do agree with thegoldenmackid that a couple sticks in a large humidor is a bad idea. i have found, in my experiance, that even just 30 sticks or so do fined in a larger humidor, my dad has a 150 count and only 15 sticks in it at one time (long story hear) and they are just fine, i have traded sticks with him before and they smoked quite well, so unless you only plan on having 5-10 sticks, then you will be fine. also, keep in mind, most of the time the count is too high, my 100 count only hold 85 or so, and i have a bunch of small sticks in it. my dads 150 count acually only holds 110 or so. and i have read about a few 200 counts that could only hold 120-150. these are just things to keep in mind.

also, check out eds humidors, there hand made, very nice. waxingmoonwood.com i think it is. if you dont wanna spend too much, then dont get the fancy wood or anything, just the basics, not sure how much it is, i have forgotten. but it dont hurt to check it out.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

If you really just care about keeping your sticks in the best envirnment
and want to be able to spend $$$$ on cigars and not storage systems, go with a cooler. It will store 100's and give you a better seal.
Just my .02


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

It depends on how much you want to spend. I bought one from local B&M for 80 bucks and it holds about 50 sticks.


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Am I drunk, or did I just reply to this same thread in the Accessory Questions forum? :shocked:


----------



## LincolnSmokes (Nov 5, 2009)

Herf N Turf said:


> Am I drunk, or did I just reply to this same thread in the Accessory Questions forum? :shocked:


Nope you're not drunk, unless I'm seeing double too!:shocked::shocked:


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Am I drunk, or did I just reply to this same thread in the Accessory Questions forum? :shocked:


nope, not drunk. its on puff twice. guess the OP didnt feel he was getting enough responses in the other one. lol. :dunno:

i didnt bother to see which thread was started first.....


----------



## pomorider (Nov 14, 2009)

Also check out this site: Coolidor.com - Coolidor products, instructions, reviews, and everything you need to know to make homemade humidors.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Not drunk
I think i had my same reply a couple times over the past 2 days

or we are both drunk


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks for the helpful info


----------



## popoplop2000 (Mar 20, 2010)

Plop007 said:


> I have the Tuscany Cherry humidor and it is very nice and it really holds the humidity well.
> 
> I would recommend though buying a bigger humidor than the 100 count. Mine is almost full and I am looking into coolidors.


How many can you actually fit?

? I had to delete the photo. I need 30 posts


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Go for as big as you can afford.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

alpha8a said:


> Go for as big as you can afford.


+1


----------



## alpha8a (Sep 24, 2009)

Lol I learned the hard way. Went from a 50 ct, to a few tuperadors, to finally a 28btl wine cooler.


----------



## Robb01 (Jun 2, 2006)

I started w/ a 20, now at a 200


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

Ok gang. I'm getting ready to purchase my first Humi and I'm really leaning towards a 50 count or somewhere right around that size. Do you think it would benefit me to start out with a larger one as I'm sure my collection will eventually grow and I don't want to be kicking myself 6 months down the road if I start off with a smaller humidor.


----------



## CheapHumidors (Aug 30, 2007)

Dave.73 said:


> Ok gang. I'm getting ready to purchase my first Humi and I'm really leaning towards a 50 count or somewhere right around that size. Do you think it would benefit me to start out with a larger one as I'm sure my collection will eventually grow and I don't want to be kicking myself 6 months down the road if I start off with a smaller humidor.


Hey Dave,

If you're going to succumb to the "slippery slope" (and let's be honest, most of us eventually do!) then a larger humidor will let you buy larger boxes and samplers, saving you lots of money over time.

I'd recommend going with something medium-sized. They're not that expensive and can save you money long term!

Let me know if you have any questions or if I can help with anything bro! Don't forget to PM me before you buy so I can give you the special Puff.com 10% off coupon.


----------



## Dave.73 (Mar 25, 2010)

CheapHumidors said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> If you're going to succumb to the "slippery slope" (and let's be honest, most of us eventually do!) then a larger humidor will let you buy larger boxes and samplers, saving you lots of money over time.
> 
> ...


Hey Sam,
I can feel myself sliding down that slope as I type this. I'm gonna do a little research this evening and I'll PM you before making any purchases. Thank for the advice it's much appreciated.


----------



## Gotalite.net (Nov 14, 2009)

I also started with a small humidor, then ended up going with a bigger one once I started my collection. 

I went From 50 to 250+ .. I got a good deal on ebay. Also I think its a great idea to go to your local tobacco store and check them out for yourself. 

Pictures are great, but seeing is better.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

When deciding about slippery slope: don't forget the coolers.


----------

